# Dressage Stallion Suggestions Please



## Worried1 (11 March 2013)

Diva is due early June, all being well I would like to put her back into foal again.

We used Woodlander Rockstar last year and Royaldik the year before.

This year we would like to stretch the boat out and have a budget of upto 2000 but happy not to spend all of it!

Mare is a Diversace (Davignon x Langraf) very short coupled so ideally looking for a stallion to add some length, she has super paces and an incredible hind leg. Competed up to Advanced Medium, was an international para horse, temperament to die for.

My criticism would be lack of length in the back and a sloping hindquarter, some tension when put under 'pressure' tendency to passage or piaffe in collected walk etc.

Lovely lady to do and have around.

Looking for something with the wow factor and trainable, her first foal just missed elite so would like to ideally this time breed something for us...

Can post pics if this helps?

Any suggestions would be great? Thank you


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (11 March 2013)

Not sure how much he is or if he'd be what you're looking for but what about Fuego? He belongs to a friend of moms, gorgeous hose and well mannered.

See the drop down at the side


----------



## imafluffybunny (11 March 2013)

I would have suggested De Niro to add length of back and temperament  but the foal would be very line bred.  
For good temperament I would be looking down the Florestan line.


----------



## amy_b (12 March 2013)

I don't know if his breeding may he's yours (eventer here!  )
Furst Wilhelm was fantastic at Hartpury Stallion Parade in Jan.


----------



## amy_b (12 March 2013)

I don't know if his breeding matches yours (eventer here!  )
But Furst Wilhelm was fantastic at Hartpury Stallion Parade in Jan.


----------



## Oscar (12 March 2013)

Agree with Furst Wilhelm, but also a new stallion is Astrid Bolton's Euforia.  He's only a 4y/o but very stunning and a huge engine on him.  By Zizi Top (Tango/Ferro) out a Painted Black mare.

http://www.astridbolton.com/Euforia.html

Also MFS Vision is stunning and worth a look.


----------



## dianchi (12 March 2013)

Maybe wait to see what you get from Rockstar??

Or Totilas isnt doing much this year


----------



## millitiger (12 March 2013)

I don't know much about dressage breeding but Chippendale looked super at Hartpury stallion show in January, perhaps worth a look?


----------



## tweedette (12 March 2013)

I'm going to put some sanity back into our dumblood highly bred screwball of a mare and go back to tb this year. Beautiful as she is I need some sanity..arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bearskin (12 March 2013)

Ampere (Rousseau x Flemmingh)

Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh)

Zack (Rousseau x Jazz)

Not sure about the rideability, or if they would be rangy enough for you, but they are all producing very nice stock with plenty of wow.


----------



## Ivanna88 (12 March 2013)

Rubicell?


----------



## DosyMare (12 March 2013)

Sandro Hit


----------



## Bearskin (12 March 2013)

If you used Zack you would (hopefully..) breed a very  close relation to this horse:

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=sezuan&x=20&y=8

Champion of the Danish 4 yr old dressage stallion licencing.  

From Eurodressage: "The proclamation of Sezuan as the 4-year-old dressage champion stallion was applauded by the spectators. Sezuan has achieved the highest score ever at a Danish performance test and he stands out as a highly functional and rideable stallion and moves with suppleness, rhythm and power. Sezuan was also honored with the Aage Ravns challenge trophy. He received standing ovations from the audience when presented in hand by Andreas Helgstrand.

Sezuan is bred by Linette Jæger who has only bred two foals in her career as a horse breeder. However she has achieved the highly unusual honor of receiving the challenge trophy twice. Last year she received it for Zonik, also by Blue Hors Zack."


----------



## Lgd (12 March 2013)

Rousseau himself rather than the offspring. Have to say I have been seriously underwhelmed by Ampere under saddle.

Florencio (sire of Charmeur)

Breitling W - very high index for producing dressage stock. He hasn't been widely available but has an incredible hit rate of producing GP offspring.


----------



## SCMSL (12 March 2013)

Just a few notes:

Sezuan was not declared winner of his licencing as the mandatory x-rays showed OCD damage. Wonderful stallion, but that alone makes me run away from him as fast as I can.

What you want isn't a stallion with a long croup. You actually need a stallion that is pretty much perfect in the area you want to improve, so you have a bigger chance of ending up with what you want. So if your mare is too short, crossing her with a long crouped stallion won't result in a nicely crouped foal - instead, you will either have the foal resembling his mom or dad, so either too long or too short.

I would look into Lauries Crusador son, as they all seem to have nice croups and loin connections, and with a lot of swing in the movement. 

I would also choose a stallion who has some Pik Bube in his lineage, as the Donnerhall x Pik Bube cross is known for producing exceptional grand prix horses.

Having that said, you have a few stunning stallions with both Lauries and Pik on their lineage. Two good examples would be Don Crusador or even Don Laurie. Although they both have some Donnerhall in them as well, I wouldn't be too concerned about the linebreeding.


----------



## Wisnette (12 March 2013)

A definate vote here for Ampere! I have a 3yo and 2yo and he is a SUPER producer.  He passes on good temperaments too - both of mine are easier than their Gribaldi mother.

A fabulous young horse, he has stood in a different EU country practically every year. I wouldn't be surprised if his ridden career has suffered as a result.


----------



## Bearskin (13 March 2013)

Was not suggesting sezuan but his sire, Zack.  Sezuan's dam has donnerhall, pik bube and landgraff blood, as does the op's mare.

Lauries Crusader is a great idea. His stallion son Laureano has been bought by Half Moon stud and could be worth a look.


----------



## ihatework (13 March 2013)

SCMSL said:



			Just a few notes:

Sezuan was not declared winner of his licencing as the mandatory x-rays showed OCD damage. Wonderful stallion, but that alone makes me run away from him as fast as I can.

What you want isn't a stallion with a long croup. You actually need a stallion that is pretty much perfect in the area you want to improve, so you have a bigger chance of ending up with what you want. So if your mare is too short, crossing her with a long crouped stallion won't result in a nicely crouped foal - instead, you will either have the foal resembling his mom or dad, so either too long or too short.

I would look into Lauries Crusador son, as they all seem to have nice croups and loin connections, and with a lot of swing in the movement. 

I would also choose a stallion who has some Pik Bube in his lineage, as the Donnerhall x Pik Bube cross is known for producing exceptional grand prix horses.

Having that said, you have a few stunning stallions with both Lauries and Pik on their lineage. Two good examples would be Don Crusador or even Don Laurie. Although they both have some Donnerhall in them as well, I wouldn't be too concerned about the linebreeding.
		
Click to expand...

I wish we could have more posts like this!


----------



## SCMSL (13 March 2013)

Just sharing the little I know 

P.S.: If you do go the Lauries route, make sure your mare has very correct hind legs. I bet the reason why Lauries Crusador x Weltmeyer works so well is because Lauries gives a very correct back and swing and Weltmeyer the correctness and strength of the hind leg.


----------



## volatis (13 March 2013)

Have to love those Weltmeyer back ends! It does worry me a little how his line seems to be represnted less and less at each year's hanoverian licensing. However at least there are plenty of amazing daughters to carry on his blood
I would also agree with the suggestion of an LC son. I worked with a few Laudabilis offspring and I really liked their frame and mind sets. He is LC x W, but not Weltmeyer, but rather another World Cup son in Warkant, but laudabilis doesnt seem to have the Warkant brain which is good!
A few of the other ones that sprang to mind have Donnerhall close up which is always a gamble, although the double cross is widely done in Germany.


----------



## burge (13 March 2013)

Woodlander Supertramp? Has Sandro Hit, Donnerhall, Lauries Crusador, Pike Bube and Rubinsteinn in his pedigree!


----------



## Worried1 (13 March 2013)

Massive thanks to everyone who has replied and sent me PM's, I really appreciate the input and I certainly have lots of ideas to trawl through.

I love HHO when it produces such informative and interesting reading 

Breeding is a massive gamble particularly when you are a one mare breeder but I am keen to try and produce the best offspring I can.

I have discounted a couple, one being Rubicell, he was originally our first choice the first year we bred. However he didn't travel well and the semen quality was poor. 

Given I only have one mare I would rather stick to proven sires, than go with any new or up and coming stallions for the simple reason that I can't afford to be experimental if that makes sense.

Off to draw up a shortlist!


----------



## elijahasgal (13 March 2013)

For me, as you say its for keeps, I would look out there at what is doing the job, the ones that you go...."MMMMMMM"   woudnt mind that at home....  Look at their breeding, see what keeps cropping up.  Then see if any cross come close to Diva in breeding, then pick a relevant stallion or line.

Know you liked His highness lad, so why not go Hohenstein, Or Furstenball, Or or or......Just got me nosing through some more, hoping to get another dressage mare, and Sporcken (Sir Donnerhall/Lauries Crusader/Weltymer) got my antenna jangeling!!


----------



## woodlander (22 April 2013)

SCMSL said:



			Just a few notes:

Sezuan was not declared winner of his licencing as the mandatory x-rays showed OCD damage. Wonderful stallion, but that alone makes me run away from him as fast as I can.

What you want isn't a stallion with a long croup. You actually need a stallion that is pretty much perfect in the area you want to improve, so you have a bigger chance of ending up with what you want. So if your mare is too short, crossing her with a long crouped stallion won't result in a nicely crouped foal - instead, you will either have the foal resembling his mom or dad, so either too long or too short.

I would look into Lauries Crusador son, as they all seem to have nice croups and loin connections, and with a lot of swing in the movement. 

I would also choose a stallion who has some Pik Bube in his lineage, as the Donnerhall x Pik Bube cross is known for producing exceptional grand prix horses.

Having that said, you have a few stunning stallions with both Lauries and Pik on their lineage. Two good examples would be Don Crusador or even Don Laurie. Although they both have some Donnerhall in them as well, I wouldn't be too concerned about the linebreeding.
		
Click to expand...

We have selected Sezuan for Farouche and her daughter. Of course we hope not to have a problem with any OCD but it is endemic in most horse populations,,,most chips are OCD . You will not know by now which stallions had chips and which didn't. I was in Hannover last week and they have not taken him at this point only because of the structure of the Dansk Varmblod performance test and not because he had a shadow on his knee (which I believe is his stifle in this case).


----------

